# Basenor discussion



## garsh

Travelwolf said:


> A company called Basenor is now making one as well.


Note that Basenor has attempted a handful of astroturfing campaigns on these forums (basically, people affiliated with the company saying that they just bought this wonderful product). I'm loath to recommend or try them based on those deceptive marketing tactics.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Travelwolf said:


> Hey guys- just an FYI there is a 3rd member in the USB hub market. A company called Basenor is now making one as well. I have done a review of both, the video of the basenor is here and has a link to the Jeda at the end and in the cards.
> 
> Below is a written review of the Jeda. I did experience the lack of customer service/communication after they said they shipped it (no confirmation that they actually did) and the long shipping times (several months passed from when they first said they were "sending it next week" to when they actually sent me a tracking number). There are also tons of BBB reports on these issues. That said, they are a small American company who were affected greatly by Covid, so maybe I cut them some slack. I did hear back a few times since receiving it and they swear they are working on both issues.
> 
> Jeda Hub
> 
> *TLDR Summary of review:*
> The unit I got is one of the "new and redesigned" USB hubs from Jeda and, spoiler alert, I really like the product itself. The unit has 6 USB ports, 5 outside (3 USB-A & 2 USB-C) and 1 inside (USB-A) that all work at full capacity, allow data transfer, and don't have any current interruptions. It "plays nice" with the Model 3 and looks like it belongs. It cleaned up the cord mess. It comes with the dongle for an SSD and a magnetic plate to secure the SSD to keep it from rattling. The door is secure on it. Over all it is a good, solid product. The down side- a long history of poor communication and slow shipping times (although they are working to fix both of these issues). Here is a link to the video review.
> 
> *For product review only, jump to page 2. Page 1 is a lot of customer experience info.*
> 
> *Detailed review of customer service:*
> I heard back from both Taptes (March) and Jeda (April), both saying they would send a unit. Fast forward several weeks and neither company followed through, then Covid shutdowns went into full swing. I was in communication with Jeda who, after several weeks of no response sent an email saying they would "ship it this week. I was having the same "too many USB drives" issue that we are all having since Sentry mode was released and really wanted to see if this was a valid solution, so I was hopeful that these companies would come through.
> Several weeks later I had stopped hearing from Jeda and still had no shipping confirmation. Once Covid hit its peak, everything got put on hold. The Jeda hub is made in China so I assumed it would no longer be coming. In late April I finally heard back from Jeda and they said they were going to "send it out next week." Meanwhile, I found a company called Basenor on Amazon who now had a similar hub so I reached out to them and contacted Jeda again as well. 3 days after sending Basenor an email I had their hub in hand, meanwhile I still had not received shipping confirmation from Jeda and again had radio silence when contacting them. It was now mid-May. I contacted Jeda a few more times during June and July, hoping to get the hub for review during our road trip when I could really put it through the paces with multiple devices, but again did not hear back from them at all. Finally, in August, Jeda again said they would send a hub out that week, apologizing for the delay saying it was in part Covid related and in part related to upgrading their product line. This time they did send the hub within a week and it took another week(ish) to get it.
> A couple of things I discovered- the product is still made in China but was shipped from California. The complaints about lack of communication and LONG times between ordering and shipping proved to be true for me. The BBB has a LOT of complaints against Jeda for these issues. In their defense, they are a very small company with few employees, BUT they should still be answering emails, even in the pandemic. Answering email does not require you to be in an office on-site and is just good customer service. In all honesty, I have to say I was VERY disappointed with customer service and shipping, even with accounting for Covid.
> ​*Detailed review of the product:*
> The first thing you will notice with the Jeda hub is likely to be the price. At $79 plus $10 shipping, you will have to decide if it is worth the added cost above other models. It does have some extras and features that similar hubs do not have, is it worth double the price? Weeeeeell…….
> The Jeda hub as a product is actually very good. It is well built and feels substantial despite being light. It was packaged well for shipping and, once it was sent, it arrived in a reasonable amount of time. The Jeda hub has some unique features to it that do make it superior to other hubs out there, whether you are looking at more expensive hubs that blend into the sleek design of the car or the cheap hubs that dangle from the USB ports. Read on to see why the Jeda hub is superior.
> Let's start with construction. The plastic used on this hub seems to be higher quality with fewer blemishes than others. The top is slightly angled so it doesn't block the "shelf" above it from opening all the way and staying open. It fits securely into the space and appears to look like it belongs there. The door on the hidden compartment is thick in comparison to other hubs out there and I like the silicone pad on the back of the compartment. It gives the hub a more expensive feel and look. The textured coating on the door to the compartment adds to the upscale look of the unit and helps it blend into the interior of the car, and the door itself is significantly thicker and more secure than it is on other hubs. Unlike other units, there is no indication on the outside as to where to push to open the compartment; this is a double-edged sword. For those who don't know how to open it, this could pose a problem trying to quickly access your sentry drive BUT it also means that anyone trying to steal from you will also have to know it is there and how to open it or take time to fumble around with it. Personally, I like not having the indicator on the outside even though I did appreciate it on the other unit as I was learning how it worked.
> ​*Features of the Jeda that make it stand out:*
> First and foremost, the Jeda representative that initially discussed the product with me was very open about the research and development that went into the product design. You don't have to worry about where the R&D came from with this company, it is original work and the design that the other hubs out there seem to be trying to emulate. This hub is not just a fancy splitter (aka an expensive version of the ones you buy for $10 at Wal-mart or Amazon), but is instead a circuit board of complex electronics that regulates power and prevents overload of any one output. This protects your devices as well as the car outputs from being damaged. This is an important feature!
> Second, you have 6 (yes 6) outputs that are all data capable. While the Jeda website boasts they are the only hub that allows data with all ports, that is not actually true anymore (the Basenor does as well; it is new to the market). This IS a nice feature though, because you can plug devices into any port and access whatever is on the device (as long as it is compatible with the car's software). I tested all outputs and they all worked equally well, no matter how many devices were plugged in at the same time. For the outer ports, you have 3A's and 2 C's. These all work at full capacity, even when multiple are used. I myself would prefer all A's (I don't have any C devices), but it is nice to have the option there for passengers and there is an easy enough fic for this with a set of $10 adapters if I need to plug an A device into a C port. The inner port works for an SSD or USB drive to be hidden away; this is a great place to plug in those permanent drives like the one used for Sentry mode or music, and it makes it take at least a LITTLE longer for thieves to access your Sentry drive.
> Speaking of the inner compartment, you can easily fit a larger SSD drives in this unit; this is nice because it doesn't limit you to one brand of SSD or a smaller capacity of SSD like the other hubs do. There is also plenty of room in the compartment to dissipate any heat that might be produced and keep the drive from overheating. The drive I use is a Samsung T5 and I have never had an overheating issue with it anyway, but good to know. This unit comes with a short dongle to connect the SSD from the drive's USB-C input to the hubs USB-A input which is nice; the other units don't always come with this so you have to spend $5-10 to buy one. The Jeda also comes with a magnetic plate to use to secure your SSD further so it doesn't move and rattle around inside the compartment. The plate has one side with 3M double sided tape that you use to secure it to the drive (do it right the first time- it's strong) and the other side is the magnetic that holds the drive in place. I love this because the drive DOES move around a lot inside the compartment without this plate. This is mostly because I have a smaller sized SSD in a larger sized compartment. Regardless, it is a nice touch.
> 
> ​*
> After several weeks of use, I have to say I love the Jeda Hub and I trust the quality and construction of it. I also like that they did original research instead of piggy-backing off of someone else's design. I can feel good about supporting a company like this. If it wasn't for the slow shipping times (which they ARE trying to work on solving) and lack of communication (which they are also trying to improve on) I would definitely recommend the product. Is it worth paying double the price of other units out there? That is something you will have *


Fun fact about Basenor and to add to what @garsh said. They stole a picture of mine from social and posted it as part of a fake review on Amazon indicating how great their product was (of course the picture was a product from a different company). NEVER buy Basenor.


----------



## Travelwolf

garsh said:


> Note that Basenor has attempted a handful of astroturfing campaigns on these forums (basically, people affiliated with the company saying that they just bought this wonderful product). I'm loath to recommend or try them based on those deceptive marketing tactics.


Interesting, but I assure you I have no affiliation with them. You will see the main bulk of the post (of which you only took one sentence) is actually a review of the Jeda; the Basenor is a link to a video review. To each his own and everyone has a valid opinion, though you should not accuse people of things without evidence. I am happy with the Basenor hub; you don't have to agree. I simply gave my opinion, which is that it is a good product for as inexpensive as it is and a good alternative for those who don't want to spend almost $100 on a hub.

I'm not on here to argue, but I did feel the need to defend against the implication that I am one of those "fakes." God Bless!


----------



## Travelwolf

garsh said:


> Note that Basenor has attempted a handful of astroturfing campaigns on these forums (basically, people affiliated with the company saying that they just bought this wonderful product). I'm loath to recommend or try them based on those deceptive marketing tactics.


Again, you chose to only use ONE sentence from that entire post, which was quite lengthy and actually a review of the Jeda hub. I spent all of about 2-3 sentences on the Basenor and 2 pages on the Jeda. I admit for the Basenor I linked to a video review of I did of my Basenor, but the post itself was all about the Jeda. Please be factual and offer proof if you are going to accuse me of being affiliated with them and fake, because I am neither. They sent me a unit, I provided an honest video review of the unit and my experience (including saying I cannot guarantee it is their own research- you should really watch it before you bash it). Jeda also sent me a unit, which is what I spent 99% of that post discussing.


----------



## Travelwolf

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Fun fact about Basenor and to add to what @garsh said. They stole a picture of mine from social and posted it as part of a fake review on Amazon indicating how great their product was (of course the picture was a product from a different company). NEVER buy Basenor.


That is unfortunate and good to know, I was sent my unit for free to place an honest review, which I did (including a statement that they did not answer questions about how they did their research so I can't guarantee it is original and not a knock- off of others). Again, I spent most of the post going over the Jeda hub and my experiences- the Jeda product is definitely superior if you can get it shipped and get them to communicate, but the Basenor is good enough for the price. I saw no reviews of their hub posted anywhere yet and saw no evidence myself of them stealing images or posting fake reviews. If I had seen that type of thing I would have said so (again I gave the disclaimer that they didnt respond to questions about R&D).

If they are stealing images and posting fake reviews, that is not ok & I don't support that, but I would be careful posting things like that about ANY company without proof (not saying YOU don't have proof, you obviously have the original image they used, but Garsh simply made the statement without any evidence, which could get him legal trouble with them). I do not personally endorse either company, I simply gave my impressions of the products & my customer service experiences.

I'm not trying to argue, just felt the need to defend against the post that indicated mine is one of those "fakes." God bless you both!


----------



## garsh

Travelwolf said:


> Interesting, but I assure you I have no affiliation with them.


Gah! Sorry Travelwolf, I didn't even consider that my statement could be taken to imply that you were an astroturfer! I absolutely did NOT mean to do that!

The astroturfing accounts were all easily recognizable - new user, just a single post, and additional attributes which actually made it pretty obvious that it wasn't a legitimate user post. We nerfed those accounts, so you're correct that I don't have any proof that I can show you about that.

@SoFlaModel3, do you know if basenor is still using your photos on their Amazon product page? Or did they take it down? IIRC, it was actually a "review" that somebody had posted on Amazon for BASENOR's product - the pictures in the review were actually pictures that Michael had taken of the equivalent Jeda product and shared here on the forum.

EDIT: I found the old post and linked to it below - it was their equivalent of an Abstract Ocean product, not Jeda.


----------



## garsh

Travelwolf said:


> Again, you chose to only use ONE sentence from that entire post


I only wanted to point out to everybody that basenor does shady marketing. That's the only reason I singled out that sentence. I simply assumed that you didn't know about their past behaviors, and thought that I would let you and everybody else here know about them.

Again, I did not mean to imply that you were anything other than a legitimate and valued member of our forums. I appreciate you taking the time to share your views!


----------



## FRC

Just another point of view. I read @Travelwolf's review of these products, and considered it detailed and well-considered. And before this little spat arose, I read both @garsh"s and @SoFlaModel3's responses about Basenor's alleged shady tactics. At no time did I feel that those responses were an attack or accusation toward Travelwolf. Rather, I read them to be strictly a warning about doing business with such a company. A warning I intend to heed.


----------



## garsh

I found a couple older threads about BASENOR, including the one where @SoFlaModel3 talks about his photos being used for a fake review.

A word of caution

Public Service Announcement when ordering anything on Amazon - FakeSpot.com


----------



## Travelwolf

garsh said:


> Gah! Sorry Travelwolf, I didn't even consider that my statement could be taken to imply that you were an astroturfer! I absolutely did NOT mean to do that!
> 
> The astroturfing accounts were all easily recognizable - new user, just a single post, and additional attributes which actually made it pretty obvious that it wasn't a legitimate user post. We nerfed those accounts, so you're correct that I don't have any proof that I can show you about that.
> 
> @SoFlaModel3, do you know if basenor is still using your photos on their Amazon product page? Or did they take it down? IIRC, it was actually a "review" that somebody had posted on Amazon for BASENOR's product - the pictures in the review were actually pictures that Michael had taken of the equivalent Jeda product and shared here on the forum.
> 
> EDIT: I found the old post and linked to it below - it was their equivalent of an Abstract Ocean produce, not Jeda.


no worries, all is forgiven. I'm tired and apparently extra sensitive today.  *hugs to you both* and it IS good to know they did that- I was unaware of this. Now I'm extra glad they gave it to me free for review, as I don't buy from companies who are shady (have even posted about things like that in the past with another commonly used company) so I appreciate you letting people know since it was not directed at me.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

garsh said:


> I found a couple older threads about BASENOR, including the one where @SoFlaModel3 talks about his photos being used for a fake review.
> 
> A word of caution
> 
> Public Service Announcement when ordering anything on Amazon - FakeSpot.com


Wow nice find!



FRC said:


> Just another point of view. I read @Travelwolf's review of these products, and considered it detailed and well-considered. And before this little spat arose, I read both @garsh"s and @SoFlaModel3's responses about Basenor's alleged shady tactics. At no time did I feel that those responses were an attack or accusation toward Travelwolf. Rather, I read them to be strictly a warning about doing business with such a company. A warning I intend to heed.


Definitely my intent. Just a word of caution when it comes to Basenor.


----------



## Travelwolf

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Wow nice find!
> 
> Definitely my intent. Just a word of caution when it comes to Basenor.


ignore my overly sensitive girl moment, apparently i need sleep.  no hard feelings *hugs*


----------



## Travelwolf

FYI- I did go in and delete the links to my Basenor in my posts here about the Jeda, I also removed the review from youtube. Thanks for the info!


----------

